# Best looking grab striaght air?



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Methods . They look sick


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

methods, obviously...but for me, especially coming from wakeboarding, its a nice steezy poked out stalefish or roast beef (if they call it that in snowboarding)


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

agree with methods.. the good ones showing the bottom of your board up.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

yea, methods for sure, but dont worry to much about riding out switch, you can always revert it around which happens naturally as you learn. just try cruizing switch for 30 feet and thats more than enough for riding away from a landing. i revert my 180's around not long after i land unless its a straight path (im comfortable riding switch). If your doin 180's on 30ft. kickers i can understand, but anything 15 ft. or less, you got it, just bring it around, look for your landing, and stomp it, and then revert away. if you do bs 180's, on a small jump, just do a backside 180, look between your legs for the landing, stomp, and then cuz you landed on your toes, you can easily revert your board back to goofy (or regular, whatever stance you are)


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Method for sure


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I personally think a tweaked stalefish or japan air are the steeziest. If you shifty-tweak your stalefish it looks pretty nice. And japan airs are just nasty regardless, especially if you are spinning.*


*This analysis did not include tindy and tailfish grabs because we already know that they are far and away the steziest possible grabs.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

JAPAN









You don't necessarily have to be upside down though haha.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Like everyone else I would say a properly done method. However, I also really love boned crails.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Beef Curtains.

Double roast beef. Real deep curtains...

Torstein anyone?!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

As far as props and steeze go.... the tweaked method is always going to be a go-to.... I guarantee if you rip a method smoothly 9/10 times someone is either cheering from the lift or the bottom... that's just how it goes..

The method is our trick lol.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

OK everyone votes for the method but the fact is that not everyone can pull off a Terje method! I say go for the method, but keep working for other grabs. a nice tweaked out crail looks good.

If you got major balls go for the super-fly method. instead of your regular method grab, keep reaching _deep_ and grab the toe-edge of your board instead of the heel-edge; your whole forearm will be crossing the base of your board


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Methods, japans, roast beefs, taipans all look good.I like to try to make normal grabs like indys and melons look good by tweaking and boning and stuff


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

tail grab
10char


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

method: Trick Tip Tuesday with Pat Moore | Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

Japan air or a really tweaked stalefish (when it almost look like a shifty) :thumbsup:


----------



## Keelayz (Nov 1, 2010)

init said:


> Japan air or a really tweaked stalefish (when it almost look like a shifty) :thumbsup:



This is my favorite grab to do off of a hip because tweaking it nice sets you up for the landing.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Method, melon, stalefish, and rocket. Japan is nice but Who the hell dose those as straight airs on kickers? Japans go well with backside spins on kickers...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Crails are sick grabs, especially when leaned into really well. I also like lean methods (kind of a back shifty with it) a lot. My favorite to do is a stale shifty, but the lean method is a close second.

Shifties in general are a good idea for you to start doing as these will help with forming into a grab and a nice bone or tweak in the future.

Sidenote: The mute is an under-appreciated grab in snowboarding.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> Method, melon, stalefish, and rocket. Japan is nice but Who the hell dose those as straight airs on kickers? Japans go well with backside spins on kickers...


I did one off a roller once... I got no cheers. :[ sad panda.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

Nose crails are the sickets grabs ever. Still haven't been able to do one.. requires some good reach and board control.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

A nice tweak out (board perpendicular to the mtn) is classic


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

In case you don't know what a proper method looks like.

If your wanting to build up to 180's do a shifty with an indy grab, in the air you can make the decision to come back and land normal or make that last 90 rotation and land switch. Plus I think they look sick too.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

freshy said:


> In case you don't know what a proper method looks like.
> 
> If your wanting to build up to 180's do a shifty with an indy grab, in the air you can make the decision to come back and land normal or make that last 90 rotation and land switch. Plus I think they look sick too.


That's one sick method :thumbsup:


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Although Lando has one sick method. My vote is crail. YouTube - Travis Rice (more 2006)

See 0:59


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ccole89 said:


> Although Lando has one sick method. My vote is crail. YouTube - Travis Rice (more 2006)
> 
> See 0:59


1:15 = ultimate jib


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

david_z said:


> OK everyone votes for the method but the fact is that not everyone can pull off a Terje method! I say go for the method, but keep working for other grabs. a nice tweaked out crail looks good.
> 
> If you got major balls go for the super-fly method. instead of your regular method grab, keep reaching _deep_ and grab the toe-edge of your board instead of the heel-edge; your whole forearm will be crossing the base of your board


omg! thanks david_Z, i was looking for the name of that grab for the longest time. I haven't begun to tweak it in the air yet but when I do my "methods" I actually reach around the base and grab the toe edge. I find that its easier because you can hold the grab with just your arm. The board always slips out of my hand when I grab heel side lol.


----------

